# My Rb's are flashing and I'm very concerned



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey all,
I have 12 rb's in a 55. (1.5 inch) 3 hob's. Nitrate 30 ppm,0 nitrite,ph 6.8 other stuff safe zone. As far as ammonia I have to buy a kit. Did a 95% water change tuesday. 
Now, I've asked this question before (rb's rubbing on filter head). And, you guy's said it's called flashing. And, that the rb's were probably just getting dabri off there gill's. But, I've noticed they seem to do it alittle bit more often. I just put in fake plant's in today. And some of them are rubbing on the swordtail leave's. They still rub on the filter head. Now I don't know if rb's have trouble keeping stuff off there gill's or what. But, I'm really concerned about there behavior. I didn't quarantine them. And, I bought 6 and 6 from different store's. I've been looking for cure's. Because I think they may have internal parasite's. I'm guessing they got sick from me not doing enough water change's or that some of them were already sick from the store. I usually do 95% water change's every week to every other week. I was told to do 20% per week. Should I do 20% water change's twice a week?
What is the proper way to cure the rubbing on object behavior? Should I buy chemical's and take out the filter media? Or should I raise the temp gradually to 85? I know you can do that for ich.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i would only do upto 50% waterchange 2 times weekly. your poor tank maintenance is likly the cause but changing somuch water at once will not likly do any good depending on what your dealing with. turning up the heat may help but as you turn up the heat your also turning up the agresion.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry to say mate but you doing a 95% water change will stress out your p'S no end....................i only do a maximum of 30% everytime i do a water change, but i do at least 3 a week,


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The 95% water change is most likely changing the pH level too quickly causing the flashing. I understand with your load you need to do alot so best to do 20 % daily water changes or at least every other day. make sure your water is well buffered to. A kH test kit will tell you the buffering capacity of your tap water as well as the level that is in your tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Mind if I ask a question?
Here it is...I have a Solitary Spilo how often should I change the water?
I do about15-20% weekly. I feed him and what he doesn't eat in a few minutes I take it out. THere is NEVER left over food in there.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Mind if I ask a question?
> Here it is...I have a Solitary Spilo how often should I change the water?
> I do about15-20% weekly. I feed him and what he doesn't eat in a few minutes I take it out. THere is NEVER left over food in there.


It depends on the size of your Spilo and how big the tank is. The more gallons of water per fish you have, the less water changes you have to do.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm going to start and change the water more often. I know that I'm going to be doing more work, since I have to many rb's in a 55. I'm waiting till they get to like 4 inch's and then will buy a much larger tank. 
I didn't know that turning up the heat will affect there aggression. Or that they will get more tense. Or would that be because I have to many p's? 
well thank's for the response's


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

While I was reading your post I was like:
"Okay, nitrates aren't *that* bad... pH is good... everything looks in line...
Then I read "95% water change" and I almost choked on my Mirror Pond Pale Ale!

_(Mirror Pond Pale Ale... a refreshing, slightly hoppy beer from Deschutes Brewery- Bend, Oregon)_

As several have stated above, that is waaaaaaaaay too much of a water change... don't exceed 50%.

_(This post was sponsored by Deschutes Brewery- Bend, Oregon.)_


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Mind if I ask a question?
> Here it is...I have a Solitary Spilo how often should I change the water?
> I do about15-20% weekly. I feed him and what he doesn't eat in a few minutes I take it out. THere is NEVER left over food in there.


If the tank is less than 75G 30% weekly is fine. Any tank bigger 20% would be fine for a single spilo/mac. The only way to know for sure if your water changes are adequate is though through a nitrate test kit.
If you keep your nitrates 40 ppm or less you are doing fine.


----------

